
An experiment in porting the Android init system to GNU/Linux - vezzy-fnord
http://blog.darknedgy.net/technology/2015/08/05/0-androidinit/
======
2bluesc
Would love to see the Android init system replaced with a stripped down
version of systemd and binder replaced by kdbus someday.

~~~
adestefan
It will never happen because both are covered by the GPL. You're more likely
to see Google strip out the Linux kernel and replace it with something else.

~~~
cwyers
Binder is in the kernel already so it's also GPL. One of the kernel devs has
written a summary as to why it's so different from kdbus, to the point where I
can't see Google ever adopting kdbus:

[http://kroah.com/log/blog/2014/01/15/kdbus-
details/](http://kroah.com/log/blog/2014/01/15/kdbus-details/)

------
NeutronBoy
Very cool article! I love that people are motivated enough to do cool little
projects (which often turn out not being that little) 'just because'.

Unfortunately I don't have the motivation to take on stuff like this (despite
having the time) :/

------
caf
I googled Tube Snake Boogie and was not disappointed.

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
I googled John Stuart Mill after first listening to Tube Snake Boogie and I
_was_ disappointed.

